# Audi Design Releases Images of Next-Generation A3 Sedan & 3-Door



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You may have noticed earlier this week that Audi Design released a few sketches of the upcoming A3. The shots first showed up on AutoCar, then made their rounds to all of the sites that ripped them off of AutoCar and now have had greater distribution to many of the other big magazines including CAR, Car & Driver, Autobild and more.

As soon as we spotted the shots we inquired with several sources in Herndon and in Ingolstadt. In the meantime, Audi released most of the shots through the usual channels. We've collected them all, including a few we got from Ingolstadt directly, and have compiled them all together in our photo gallery. No need to click through though. I'll add them all to this post.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, that interior looks exactly like the concept's... easily the most stylish Audi interior to date. Hope that reflects the production interior!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

This car really is shaping up to be absolutely fabulous looking. The proportions are great are the size is just about right. I really hope they get the packaging and price points correct at introduction. Audi struggled for a while with the A3 here in the US, but I think they've finally found their sweet spot with the product.

Considering the growth in size and move upmarket for the A4, I think the A3 is going to do very well for those who may like the A4, but find that it is now a bit too big, plushy and a bit stodgy.


----------

